
iPhone 6 battery dying at 50% life? - jh37
When my iPhone 6 hits about 50%, the battery&#x2F;phone then reports dead and shuts off.  As soon I as plug in it goes right to +50%.
======
noelrock
So, this happens to me all the time also - from the month I got the phone
(Nov/Dec 2015) in fact.

It seems to die with battery as high as 60%, though it only happens in cold
weather conditions, and then immediately switch back on if plugged into a
power source.

It's definitely cold-dependent in my case, and only started to show same
problems again in November of 2016.

~~~
KMag
When did you upgrade to iOS 10? Immediately after upgrading to iOS 10, my
wife's iPhone 6 (not 6s) started draining battery much faster, and
automatically shutting off with 30% battery remaining. A couple weeks ago, she
upgraded to iOS 10.2, hoping to fix the issue. The issue got worse. Now, she
burns through about 70% of her phone's battery within about 2 hours (even if
it's sitting in her purse).

Apple support says the remote battery test shows no problem. The Genius Bar
guy ran a test with the phone physically present and confirmed the battery is
showing some signs of age, but still within spac.

We live in Hong Kong. One of the phone support guys we've talked to in the
past couple weeks checked for a recall for my wife's phone's specific serial
number and said "There's no recall in Hong Kong for that serial number". When
I pressed him about if the same serial number had a recall in other countries,
he said something about New Zealand. However, he changed subjects quickly
enough and didn't come back, so I couldn't really catch if there really was a
recall in New Zealand for this serial number, or he was just mentioning a
hypothetical possibility.

In any case, Apple isn't replacing our battery, and my wife doesn't have a
pre-upgrade phone backup, so we are unable to test if the shortened battery
life is just coincidental with the iOS update.

I took her to the phone market yesterday and we picked out an Android phone
for her. Now I'm going through the pain of exporting and migrating what data
we can, and manually migrating some other data.

As a long-term Apple user and shareholder, the botched MBP and iPhone 7 this
year, along with the iPhone 6 battery issues and the lack of empathy shown
toward my wife all make me more than a bit sad. I would have considered
upgrading my wife's phone to an iPhone 7, except her frustrations with Apple
support have made that a no-go.

------
jrnichols
[https://getsupport.apple.com](https://getsupport.apple.com)

make an appointment. they're replacing a lot of batteries these days. also,
check with your credit card (if you bought it with one) as many cards extend
the warranty by an additional 12 months. That might come in handy.

------
danieljoonlee
I heard it's an issue with the battery. My wife recently took her phone in and
they replaced her battery because it is a known issue. Might want to take it
to the store.

